# Let's speak Babelfish! Come on, just this once!



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, here's how it works. We each say something first translated through ONLY one language and back in BabelFish. (For example, English-->Spanish-->English) but don't say what you actually wrote... see if other people can actually figure it out and have a conversation entirely in Babel.

Hey! It's my 60th post!

------------
English-->Chinese-->English (I'm only doing this once)

Good, is this this how effective. Our various words something first translates passes the only one language and behind in BabelFish. (For example, English -- >Spanish -- >English) but what let alone did you in fact write... see if the people could in fact appear it. Not perhaps this operates basic, but any, it are the value fire. Hey! This is my 60th post!


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 27, 2002)

English of --> the Italian English of -->
 the that sound divertimento. Kind of the ordering of the thing that we were making in the thread, " if voted Herve 2, I promise... Is really kind of divertimento, in a way.
_____________________________
" if you had a nichel for every idea originates them Bill Gates has had, why they would not have nothing!"
 " the side of the case has said Windows 95 or improves, so as to I have bought a mac "


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

English-->French-->English

Yes, it is similar to this starting. However, this starting will be completely about Babelfish and nothing differently!


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 27, 2002)

English-->Japanese-->English

This is the strange thread. Just a little presumption what. I made be convinced in order the exactly my mother new iMac to buy me,! That should enter to 2 weeks densely densely.


----------



## Jadey (Mar 27, 2002)

English --> German --> English

I visited the more Techstuetzforen recently and helped peoples with Apache (yay!) and however sendmail (bleh) saw this forum as it'd are few fun out. MacAddict let a history, in which they became translated Musiklyrics in babelfish run once. It was really merry.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

Woah, this one really didn't come out right.
English-->Italian-->English

They are happy that this is working the way that I have previewed. When I have tried this on the tribunes of MacAddict, nobody has known that what to make. That one is RIGHT however, because all it is slyer here. That a lot is entertaining. Mantenerla in on!


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 27, 2002)

For a reason or another this cord of spiral zany Jadey remembers another episode to me and I behind shared within a humorous department esperanzic of the book in 1982. There we were, eyeing the series of Zim of the invader of the first operation hardly whereas a handful of ninjas of the half-talent barreled inside through the door and made pivot inside through the Windows. We luckyly had billy present near of clubs and come without mercy to the blow under ninjas before they could inflict ignited damage, in umm, matter...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

English > French > German > French > English 

This one cracks me up!

"Us it whole noise as of Herve now."

If someone can get that I will be amazed. Just take a guess. I'll tell if nobody gets it.


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 28, 2002)

"We all sound like Herve now."


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice reverse translation cloud


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

Yeah, he did that nicely... I sure wouldn't have thought of it.

English--->Portugese--->English

It is good for seeing that the peoples are starting really to have the amusement in this string. I wait that we let us can pleasant and long starting be before he dies finally, that hopeful he will not happen for one when.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

very true


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

This is a shameless (but very funny) way to get to 100 posts. I'm almost there.... so here goes.

English--->Japanese-->English:

I today reaching in 100 posts, am very happy. My dsl modulator-demodulator blinks, everything is large. I have acted present sleep, very strangely very, but, being to have possessed the day when I am good that is not important.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

English--->Chinese--->English:

I want to know when WarCraft III does come out. I too long-term and so on, and I want as soon as possible to play it. When the raincoat edition comes out? The flying snow adopts so for a long time does any it is a little fearful.


YAY 100 posts! Woohoo! Less than a month, too!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

English > German > English

Recess of getaner Bluefusion


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 29, 2002)

English > Korean > English

You guys are never going to guess this one:

This goes out and disappointment one thing where seeing until now is a fun must do,!


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

I will post the answer here too, because nobody's gonna figure this out:

*English > Spanish > English > German > English*

Once on a time, I filled the Wharf for mentioned above by 100 Windows.


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

He is really annoying that new my mac does not read the temperature of the layer of the limit of the processor of correc .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 30, 2002)

lol
english-->italian-->french-->german-->english

i n the middle of domando perch.Â¬Â¨.Ue stiamo parlando nel linguaggio di HERVE?! In the
             middle of ricordo di quando abbiamo fatto questo con SITHIOUS e TABELLA dur.Â¬Â©e HERVE
             che abbia avuto e migliore inglese pr.Â§mier of setting in cycle alcuni altri sulla scheda not
             potremmo capirli purely it it it it!!!! Cos.Â¬Â¨Â¬Ã PU. it thi s capire chiunque?? Significo parlo
             sette che linguaggi, mine traduco questo l.. UN ad UN altro, ad UN altro ad UN altro...
             wave... Esso pU..Â¬Ãme dur.Â¬Â©e gente capire of setting in cycle otterr. molto confusionario
             through voi l... In the middle of domando ITSELF de..Â¬Ãme qualcosa questo aluminium come
             millionnes che more scriver capirebbe of hanh nel vietnamita ITSELF s. To Sarebbe molto it
             sweat have reazione vedere divertente tutto questo hehehehe. Equipaggiare questo. Â¬ Â¨ Ue
             hilarious!i


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL you're not supposed to do that many because it never works, but it was funny so I'll let it go... this time. 

LOL


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

I think more words in there are from other languages then from english .


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *I think more words in there are from other languages then from english . *



 I can't understand it either


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL, I don't know what the hell happened to this one. 

English-->Korean-->English

I rain and dew now anyone it hangs the fact that it translate but it will be able to think, am like that I am seven things which other it will only cut randomly.

No one is ever going to be able to guess this one, so I'll just say what it is:

I can't think of anything to translate right now, so I'll just type randomly. 

What the hell?! 

Adam


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

This is understandable, but it still translated it pretty strangely: English--->French-->German-->English

A very odd language is Korean, and it seems to keep more wierder while it translated added over Internet additional words, which become spaces taken away, and generally the meaning of your records completely destroyed.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL!

Okay, this is expected to be strange, but still. 

English-->Chinese-->Back to English-->French-->German-->Back to English:

This lighting is an enormous manner receives much fattenings.

  

Adam


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABassCube _
> *LOL, I don't know what the hell happened to this one.
> 
> English-->Korean-->English
> ...



It's because of the grammar in Korean being completely different and babelfish isn't very good at grammar yet.

Example:
English:  Bob went to the store.
In English but Korean grammar:  The store, Bob went to.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *
> 
> It's because of the grammar in Korean being completely different and babelfish isn't very good at grammar yet.
> ...



Yeah, I know, but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

Here's another one:

English-->Japanese-->English:

I cannot wait to MaC$world New York! The fact that the new G4 tower where I obtain there where the which new computer comes is decided is done!

Can anyone figure this one out? I'll be impressed if someone can. The first part's pretty easy, but the second part gets a little strange.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABassCube _
> *Here's another one:
> 
> English-->Japanese-->English:
> ...



How about:

I cannot wait until MacWorld New York!  The reason being, this is where I'll be getting my new G4 tower after the new models are announced!


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I used Google for this one:

*English > German > French > English*

Personnel and Herves grill


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

Very close, devonferns. I doubt anyone will come closer, so I'll just say it. Hmmm, uh, actually, I can't remember what the original text was, but it's something like "I can't wait till MacWorld Expo. Whichever new computers are released there will determine which new G4 tower I get", but that wasn't it exactly. Actually, it wasn't exactly fair, because the original accidentally had really bad grammar too, LOL.

Adam


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 30, 2002)

Another round of smilies?


----------



## Trip (Mar 31, 2002)

J'ai une idée: pas let's. =P


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 31, 2002)

Another round of smileys on the house... I'm back!


----------



## gamedog00 (Mar 31, 2002)

English>German>English

In A.D. 2101 war began.  Captain:  What happen?  Mechanic:  Someone set up us the bomb operator:  We receive signal captain:  Which!  Operator:  Main screen put on captain:  It is them!!  Cats:  How it gentlemen!  are!  Cats:  Their whole lower surface are belong to us cats:  They are on the way to the destruction captain:  Which it!  say!  Cats:  They do not have probability to survive to form your time cats:  HECTAR HECTAR HECTAR HECTAR....,  Captain:  Remove for everyone ' zig ' captain:  They know, what them captain doing:  Shift ' zig ' captain:  For large justice


This one shouldn't be to hard...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 31, 2002)

English->German->French->English->Japanese->... uh, I forget the rest.  There were a lot.  

I go out and in OSCAR von Mayer the weiner i am more and and, the necessity to which become ten thousand in fact i have.


I wish I was an oscar meyer weiner


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *J'ai une idée: pas let's. =P *



FINE THEN
 
Just one out of spite.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

Why the sudden random dead end? We can do better than that!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm trying I posted one. I'll post another later tonight if I can when I get out of school. Cmon help out people.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

No, you don't understand at all. I'm BlueFusion, aka David-Michael Cook, the insane frighteningly bizzare psychotic wierdo who will not ever let a forum post die without a last cryptic message to his motley group of followers!

Here goes. If this forum has to die, let it be with these words of wisdom, which bear absolutely no resemblence to the original, which involved running over a bear with a tractor.

Through every language:

The end to inside leave to this cubical main body of the argument of this tribune unexpected of the time gruel of the pain of the order of the woman. When become, us we like this in the Distrugg, attention of the height full in all the production them periods of training recently it period of training. You are warning to the this len the ratio and the ci of anh when dropper that she does not die to regulate, because we with the thing for crederli we together in the side of the error and and they do not want the pretense.

This doesn't mean we HAVE to stop posting, people  just that now we can if we want to


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I'm BlueFusion, aka David-Michael Cook, the insane frighteningly bizzare psychotic wierdo who will not ever let a forum post die without a last cryptic message to his motley group of followers!*



Huh?


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 1, 2002)

lol, everyone post! We must let bluefusion's message go in vain! POST! POST! POST!


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL, BlueFusion. 

In a pathetic effort to keep this thread alive, I've done another translation. 

This one got COMPLETELY screwed up, LOL.

English-->French-->German-->Back to French-->Back to English

"It is true annoying that there is not information or of noise with regard to apple of the entirety. Even MacWorld Tokyo was not more in an exciting way that. It was disappointing that one not does not announce 10,2. Well perhaps if all we will go him MacWorld New York with the WWDC."


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, that was quite pathetic.

Oh, well, chums, it was fun while it lasted. Tootle-ooo!

(pssssssst: post behind my back! Come on, you can do it!)



GAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2002)

Somebody set us up the bomb!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's Microsoft's Mission under Gates Leadership:

Under the control of the barriers the mission had of Microsofts to advance and improve continuously technology of software it to leave and more more cost effectively and more fortunately more simply, so that people use computers. The company is fixed at a long-term opinion, is indicated in its investment of more than $4 billion on a research and a development in the fiscal year in progress.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey tigger, I thought of it first no fair!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

gamedog, r u stalking me? You've responded to every post I've started lol


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

lol, I respond to everything thats intresting.



Hint: I meant your posts...


----------

